# POP EFFIN UPS FROM B EFFIN T



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NO MORE vbloody annoying s***s


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The pop-up adverts are provided by DoubleClick - the banner advertising company Jae uses for the site.

Jae has the ability to refuse adverts, but can only refuse them once they have been displayed on the site, he doesn't get a "preview" of them.

Jae has a policy to refuse pop-up adverys when he notices them.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

get urself a fire wall they stop the majority of them


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

My Adaware software says these doubleclick cookies are spyware


----------

